# swamp theme



## treehouse of horror (Mar 21, 2006)

I would like to do a swamp theme 

but i can thank of what to do 

I need help


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Oct 19, 2004)

Definitely need lots of low lying fog, with lots of bubbling noises in water. Very dark with green lighting. Trees with things hanging from them so as people walk by it draps over them like dead vines. Also you could probably use lots of Spanish moss on the ground (could also be what is hanging from trees).

What kind of area are you working with?


----------



## Lynn (Aug 23, 2005)

We did a swamp a couple years ago, It was inside but worked out pretty well.....
We made paper mache trees starting with carpet tubes. we made a large snake hanging from a tree. He was static other then we had erd LED eyes in him. We had low lying fog with a green light. I found sounds of frogs, crickets and footstep in water that started getting faster and faster.... Then.... swamp monster jumped out at them ! I had them backed up against the WALL ! What fun !


----------



## Atomic Mystery Monster (Jul 29, 2003)

Is your haunt located indoors or will it be outside? I have some swamp theme ideas, but some of them depend on the type of location you're using.


----------



## treehouse of horror (Mar 21, 2006)

it's located outside in my front yard
one good thing is I have no grass, all i have is drit, grass will just not grow


----------



## Atomic Mystery Monster (Jul 29, 2003)

If you scroll down a little on this page, you'll find some decorating tips for an outdoor swamp scene. This website and the "dorping the house" section at this site might also be of use.

-Swamp monster: You can use a zombie, a "Creature from the Black Lagoon"-type creature, or build a ghillie suit. You can find instructions for building your own here, and here. You can also buy them from hunting and army surplus stores or you can make a simplified version by buying a roll of camouflage fabric, cutting it into strips, and tying them onto a large net (try getting one from a party supply store). In a pinch, a gorilla costume can be used as a "skunk ape."

-Green lights are a must.

-Vines: You can use fake ones from a dollar or craft store, or just attach paper leaves to strands of rope and spraypaint'em green.

-Scatter around some fake frogs, bugs, lizards, snakes, bats, and bones. A fake owl might be a good idea as well. Fog and spider webs don't hurt, either.

-"Big Mouth"

-You can make some quick trees by sticking dead branches into the ground and/or by gluing fake leaves onto branches and sticking them into the ground. You can either buy or make (using paper or plastic) plants. Shredded green trash bags (unshredded black bags work well for the ground), dorp, burlap, or camo netting also work well. imitation camo netting can be made from specially cut green trash bags or by dying or spraypainting white from a thrift store green, shredding/cutting holes in them, and then dying or painting the remaining white parts.

-Fake rocks (painted chunks of styrofoam).

-Glowing eyes: The Monsterlist has a ton of how-tos for these.

-Buy one of those sound/motion-activated frogs and put it in a place where it's not easily noticable, but where the sensor can still detect movement.

-Pools of water can be made from pieces of cardboard cover in foil and surrounded by black plastic, leaves, etc.

-Quicksand: Lay down a piece of plastic from a trash bag and cover it with sand. Stick some fake hands and a hat in it and put up a sign reading "Danger: Quicksand."

-Carnivorous plants: You can make these by taking two plastic milk jugs, cutting them in half, putting the two handless parts together, and gluing/painting/adding teeth to them. Or you can simply put fake body parts and/or bones in nearby bushes and putting up a sign that says "Danger: Carnivorous plants."

-Swamp curtain: Hang up a green trash bag at the entrance and cut it so that hangs in strips (make sure to not cut all the way so that the bag is still all in one piece at the top) and mist it with water from a spray bottle.

-Swamp Thang.

-Build an attacking alligator using this site and this site for inspiration.

-Make a bridge using these instructions. Make sure that and wooden guiderails are well-sanded and that the bridge is safe for many people to be on at once. Try note to scare anyone that's on the bridge. 

-Signs can be make using the directions found here. Another method involves putting several small boards together in an uneven manner, similar to this picture, and then distressing/aging and writing on it. Writing with fake blood is a nice touch, as is putting a piece of spanish moss on part of ther sign.

-Sound effects: Slow bubbling, snakes hssing, bats squeaking, frogs croaking, alligators, crickets, owls hooting, something sloshing in water/mud, snapping branches, etc.


----------

